# Urteile und Gesetzesänderungen zum Thema Angelfischerei



## Sailfisch (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Die juristischen Belange der Angelfischerei habe ich zusammen mit einem Kollegen zuletzt in einem umfangreichen Gutachten für den DAV aufgearbeitet. 

Zusammen mit meinem Co-Autor planen wir für dieses Jahr wieder eine juristischen Fachaufsatz, der die aktuelle Entwicklung darstellt. Dafür benötigen wir aktuelle Urteile, die sich mit dem Thema Angelfischerei auseinandersetzen. C&R, Wettfischen, Setzkescher, Rücksetzgebot, was auch immer. Wenn ihr Urteile kennt oder Leute die verurteilt oder freigesprochen wurden, dann teilt mir das bitte mit, damit ich das Urteil ggf. anfordern kann. 

Auch aktuelle Gesetzesänderungen in den verschiedenen Bundesländern sind von Interesse.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Urteile und Gesetzesänderungen zum Thema Angelfischerei*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Auch aktuelle Gesetzesänderungen in den verschiedenen Bundesländern sind von Interesse.



Ich nehme an, die AVFIG Bayern kennst Du. Bezogen auf das Rücksetzverbot sicher ein sehr interessantes Thema für Euch.

Weiter und brandaktuell die Diskussion um die Änderungen im Fischereigesetz SH, insbesondere die Frage nach dem Urlauberschein und den wegfall der Fischereischeinpflicht an geschlossenen Gewässern. 

Die Sache mit dem meldepflichtigen Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg dürfte vielleicht eher von sekundärem Interesse sein. 

Und ne PN kriegste auch noch.|supergri


----------



## bacalo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Urteile und Gesetzesänderungen zum Thema Angelfischerei*

http://www.regierung.unterfranken.bayern.de/imperia/md/content/regufrintra/amtsblatt/2011/nr1_11.pdf

hier die aktuelle Bezirksfischereiverordnung vom Bezirk Unterfranken vom 16.12.2010.

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Urteile und Gesetzesänderungen zum Thema Angelfischerei*

Danke für den Link!

Eine interessante Lektüre!

Weiter so!

Ernie


----------



## angler1996 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Urteile und Gesetzesänderungen zum Thema Angelfischerei*

Danke!
wirklich spannend
Gruß A.


----------

